# Hows Pixie doing???



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Come on Becky .its all quiet on the Pixie front??

Im waiting with my jaffa cakes for an up date


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Me too! Hope all is well! xx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Well girls we had a good night! Put her in crate around 11pm,had around 30 min of the most awful howling crying....dont know how to describe it! then again at 2ish,just ignored it,then she woke at 7am let her out and she had held her wee all night,had the most massive wee ever....bless,so gave her lots of praise!

She also had a poo outside this morning,and a play....its so wet outside she is filthy,all Julia's hard work at pampering has gone out the window!

She is a little darling,keeps following me and the boys everywhere,and is so gentle,when i go to cuddle her she lays in the submissive pose and lets me rub her tum,hope this is a good sign!

Cant believe we have our puppy.....so good so far but im sure i will get a reality check soon.
Going to my mums in a min,so the lil sis can play together and Skype my lil sis who lives in Sydney to show her the pups

How is Buddy Donna??x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I can hear that howling Becky! Glad all is well, have fun with Pixies's sis - what name did your mum decide on in the end, I missed it?


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Buffy!! x 

So funny my mum was concerned that the last time we saw pups hers was a little nervous.....well yesterday it was very comical,Pixie Buffy and their bro Loki were playing and it was clear to see who was the more gregarious out of the three! Buffy is the smallest but has lots of character!

Oh yes that howling is loud!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:laugh:
Is Loki near you too then? Lovely for them to have each other to play. Izzy keeps bounding up to Phoebe, but she isn't very interested in playing with her!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Glad Pixie is doing so well- 11 till 7 is a long time without a wee for a little pup! I know what that howling is like to listen to- it takes all your strength not to go to them!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Ali i think Loki is near Watford,

I know 11-7 is a long time! Actually she did do a little one on her pad in crate,but i guess she didnt like it so held the next one!! I so badly wanted to go cuddle her,she is a beautiful soul....may have a change of heart when she starts ripping up pants and running around with Tampax!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

pixie said:


> Ali i think Loki is near Watford,
> 
> I know 11-7 is a long time! Actually she did do a little one on her pad in crate,but i guess she didnt like it so held the next one!! I so badly wanted to go cuddle her,she is a beautiful soul....may have a change of heart when she starts ripping up pants and running around with Tampax!


LOL only Becky could come out with that! Made us laugh.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

What are you trying to say! Tee hee hee


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Arrrr she sounds great Becky,must say Buddy only did that howling for 5 mins on the first night not heard it since thank god.
He slept downstairs last night and apart from a small whimper there was no noise yay!

Just gone to make myself some lunch came back into lounge to find Buddy looking cute lyeing under the dining table chair so i was like arrrrrrrrrrr Buddy you ok,then looked next to him to see a puddle!!! OMG i think he was trying to give me sad puppy eyes to get round me coz he knew he'd done wrong ha ha.

Becky i had same problem with my children and my Tampax nothing more embarrassing then your son playing with your Tampax pretending its a mouse ! He even came down stairs once with some sanitry towels stuck to the soles of his feet !


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Arrrr she sounds great Becky,must say Buddy only did that howling for 5 mins on the first night not heard it since thank god.
> He slept downstairs last night and apart from a small whimper there was no noise yay!
> Just gone to make myself some lunch came back into lounge to find Buddy looking cute lyeing under the dining table chair so i was like arrrrrrrrrrr Buddy you ok,then looked next to him to see a puddle!!! OMG i think he was trying to give me sad puppy eyes to get round me coz he knew he'd done wrong ha ha.
> Becky i had same problem with my children and my Tampax nothing more embarrassing then your son playing with your Tampax pretending its a mouse ! He even came down stairs once with some sanitry towels stuck to the soles of his feet !




You wait until you have the Vicar round (...do people still do that ??) and your dog walks past with a thong in his mouth recently "found" in the laundry basket !....then jumps up and offers it to the Vicar !!........

......."More tea Vicar ??!"

..........the extract above was taken from a true story x

Stephen x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ummm hope they were clean ha ha


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh lots of lovely puppy talk here.... I am so pleased you are happy with your little balls of cockapoo fluff...


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Could somebody please help me!,im tired and a bit vacant(Nothing unusual there then) I just need an idiots guide to put photos on here...... Gosh im stupid


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Kendal has posted a guide - on the pictures forum, there's a Sticky for using Photobucket


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Arrrr she sounds great Becky,must say Buddy only did that howling for 5 mins on the first night not heard it since thank god.
> He slept downstairs last night and apart from a small whimper there was no noise yay!
> 
> Just gone to make myself some lunch came back into lounge to find Buddy looking cute lyeing under the dining table chair so i was like arrrrrrrrrrr Buddy you ok,then looked next to him to see a puddle!!! OMG i think he was trying to give me sad puppy eyes to get round me coz he knew he'd done wrong ha ha.
> ...


That is soooooo funny,i nearly wet myself laughing! Move over sanitary towels hello tenna lady!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ha ha ha 

Becky photos...which i was having trouble with also

Join photobucket then upload pics then you left click under your image on the img? code i think check on kendals thread.

Then come back to forum and right click and paste photo easy ! ha ha toke me a while!

On a more annoying note Buddy keeps chewing the corners of my coir matting rug!!! he loves it! I dont ! Up at 6.40am this morning (only coz i was so tired didnt hear his crying)
No accidents and straight outside fantastic,however getting him to come inside after is another matter!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Just to make you feel better, Pixie loves my Laura Ashley rug,and keeps chewing the corners!!!! Even though she has gazillions of toys!
Also she was up at 4.45am went out for a wee and poo(good girl) then wanted to play,i then put her back in crate and she really made a racket woke Hubby and son up so i had to get her out,we had a play then both went back to sleep on sofa until 8.30! No wee in crate,no crying last night she went from 10-5,

BUT has just done a massive puddle on a floor cushion and has made pretty footprint trails all over the kitchen....


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ha ha ha nice !

I realised there was no way of getting Buddy back in his crate once i get him up in the morning ! He just wants to play and go mad for half an hour.

Thought Buddy was fantastic in his crate till my son told me he was howling alot last night,I never heard a thing LOL our rooms too far away.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Lol thats convenient! Pixie is in our kitchen/dinning room which is open planned and echoes so its quite clear when she makes any noise! How is your son? hope he is ok

Donna have you left buddy and gone out yet? Dont know when you can do that,but may take kids to park today so they can burn off some energy! Little scared to leave her,i was really hopeless yesterday and didnt put her in her crate atall(she was playing with her sister most of the day)


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I do keep leaving him in the lounge and go and do my cleaning etc but he's usually sleepy,havent left him yet but i think it will be a good thing to do to get them used to it,think no longer then an hour plus they say dont make a fuss of them when you leave and also dont make a fuss as soon as you get back.

My problem is Buddy would much rather sleep on the wooden floor under the sofa then just go on his comfy vetbed in his crate?? I leave the door open all day and put his toys in there but other then going in there to drag them out he dosnt go in there?

That floor must be uncomfatable!

I havent brought him a duvet bed yet was going to but thought it would be better if he saw his crate as his bed,but thats just not happening.

Also nearly forgot ,he keeps itching??? he has no fleas im wondering if its an allergy?? will ask vet, he had his first bath so could be that? or could be the liver treats ? or could be nothing?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely puppy chat thread ... I am so pleased you are all loving your puppies so much.. still giggling about the tampax comment Becky.. you are a girl !!!! a funny one !!!

I need a naughty puppy to keep me smiling .. Oakley and Honey just seem so grown up.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Jo Jo Donna's post made me laugh so much just visualising it...Ha ha.Yes i am a bit funny in the head! But you make me giggle alot:laugh:

Donna,Pixie loves sleeping on the wood floor too,shows no interest in her palace like crate all comfy and squidgy! Yes she too seems to keep scratching,but i think this is normal? Put her little collar on her yesterday for a while and she just kept scratching and itching like mad! So took it off,will try a little bit everyday to get her used to it


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh yea i forgot will try Buddy's on him today

Ive found my old cat carrier in the shed im gonna see if he will fit in it for trip to vets,hope he wont get a complex though as its pink !


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Oh yea i forgot will try Buddy's on him today
> 
> Ive found my old cat carrier in the shed im gonna see if he will fit in it for trip to vets,hope he wont get a complex though as its pink !


Puppies are very susceptible to 'walking dandruff' which is a microscopic mite. We treat any puppies here that we suspect have dandruff with Frontline Spray. The day before they are vaccinated at 8 weeks old we also treat them with Frontline Spot-On (not allowed to use that before they are 8 weeks old or 2kg in weight). Puppies do randomly scratch anyway, and even though they should be protected it's worth asking the vet to check for walking dandruff.

Julia x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Cool thanks dx


----------

